# My New Bass Boat



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I FINALLY got my bass boat. Already had it out a couple of times and it is awesome.

2006 Nitro 591 w/ 150 HP 2006 Mercury Optimax


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

nice ride fishingredhawk !!!!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice looking boat Mike. I knew it was only a matter of time.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice rig Mike I heard a rumer from Phill you got a new rig but this is the first chance to git a glimps of her good color combo too nice looking forward to seeing you out on the watter soon starting to get my sea legs back under me again Kenny Q


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

nice boat man


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

sick boat i love the way the consoles look


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

very nice


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Sweet!!! 

Congrats!!!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice boat, now we just need to teach it how to get limits.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Marshall said:


> Nice boat, now we just need to teach it how to get limits.



Its good for 4 fish though...


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Marshall said:


> Nice boat, now we just need to teach it how to get limits.




Maybe if I wasn't pulling dead weight in the back of the boat....


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Bassnpro1 said:


> Its good for 4 fish though...


Again, if I could just get rid of the dead weight, things would be looking up!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

fishingredhawk said:


> Again, if I could just get rid of the dead weight, things would be looking up!


Ha, you must be like Roger Clemens and be "misremembering". I seem to recall otherwise


----------

